# Is it safe to sleep with a bra on?



## Shosh (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi All,

I was at work today discussing the changing of the season to Autumn now here in Australia, and that I would need to start wearing winter nighties etc, when I told my co workers that I generally sleep with a bra on. I do not like to feel that they are all hanging out etc.
My co workers told me that it is dangerous to sleep with a bra on, as it could cause breast cancer.

Could this be true? I was told one should wear one to stop sagging etc.
What to do?
Does anybody know anything about this?
Thanks
Shosh


----------



## Emma (Mar 4, 2008)

I remember reading that the more you wear a bra the more chance of getting breast cancer you have. I don't know if it's true but I don't wear one at night.


----------



## Red (Mar 4, 2008)

I wear a bra in bed sometimes but only a plain, soft non-underwired one. I think your friends were talking about the dangers of sleeping in a 'structured' underwired bra, as the wire can dig in causing tissue damage which can lead to possible cancer related issues, I think? I'm not a doctor so I can't say much more really. I think as long as the bra is comfortable for you it shouldn't be a problem.

I know what you mean though, sometimes it's good to feel supported!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Dear. I have been sleeping with an underwire bra on. I just thought it would stop them from sagging more.
Maybe I should stop it.
Is it inevitable that bigger breasts have to sag so much? Is that normal?

Thanks for the responses Em and Red.

Shoshie


----------



## Red (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I guess what goes up must come down eventually?  Maybe try a really good, luxurious firming cream and a decent, secure but soft bra to sleep in and see how it feels? Oooh or maybe one of those supported vest top thingies, I always find them really comfy to sleep in.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 4, 2008)

Red said:


> Well I guess what goes up must come down eventually?  Maybe try a really good, luxurious firming cream and a decent, secure but soft bra to sleep in and see how it feels? Oooh or maybe one of those supported vest top thingies, I always find them really comfy to sleep in.



Thanks Red. Will try those out.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Mar 4, 2008)

_*singing*_...
"gravity
you just hold me down so quietly
you just pull me down to Earth
Let me go into the depths of your infinity
I can sense your presence in the vicinity" 

Susannah, there are nighttime bras made especially for sleeping. I think, unless you get a reduction, it's natural for them to become more... um, I guess, pendulous. Gosh, what a great word. That's what LisainNC calls my set. She has more colorful words, too. Her verbiage for my breasts is almost as extensive as the instances she's made me cry from laughing. The opportunity to use this word hasn't presented itself until now. I feel freer somehow. 

 Jiggle! Fight the power!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was at work today discussing the changing of the season to Autumn now here in Australia, and that I would need to start wearing winter nighties etc, when I told my co workers that I generally sleep with a bra on. I do not like to feel that they are all hanging out etc.
> My co workers told me that it is dangerous to sleep with a bra on, as it could cause breast cancer.
> ...




Susannah, the idea that sleeping in a bra will stop your breasts from sagging is a myth. Fortunately, so is the notion that you can get breast cancer (even when sleeping in an underwire bra).


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 4, 2008)

Susannah all breast sag with age. I'm a "B" cup and my are saggy now. *sigh* gone are the perky days of youth. :blink:


----------



## Shosh (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks everybody. I shall also speak to my doctor and ask her what she recommends also.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 4, 2008)

Shoshie, what about a sports bra? It might offer you a good amount of support without underwire jabbing.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 4, 2008)

While it's alright to sleep with a bra, you shouldn't sleep with your knickers on. The missus needs some air, to clear up moisture and avoid the nasties (bacterial accumulation!) that can lead to vaginal unpleasantness. You can still wear some cotton shorts or pajama bottoms. Just no undies.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 4, 2008)

love dubh said:


> While it's alright to sleep with a bra, you shouldn't sleep with your knickers on. The missus needs some air, to clear up moisture and avoid the nasties (bacterial accumulation!) that can lead to vaginal unpleasantness. You can still wear some cotton shorts or pajama bottoms. Just no undies.



Thanks Casey I shall try a soft type bra. No wire etc.

Dubh you are right about the undies. I do not usually sleep with them on.

Thanks for the advice girls.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 4, 2008)

I have actually read reports tying sleeping with a bra on to an increased chance of cancer...something to do with fluids not draining as easily from the lymph glands...

Don't know if there's any truth to this claim.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 4, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I have actually read reports tying sleeping with a bra on to an increased chance of cancer...something to do with fluids not draining as easily from the lymph glands...
> 
> Don't know if there's any truth to this claim.



Yes. It worries me now. Everybody I speak to seems to think differently about it. Maybe it is best to err on the side of caution and just wear a soft non underwire bra.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 5, 2008)

Doesn't EVERYTHING cause cancer these days?

I cant sleep without one, I am sure the tugging and subsequent repeated bruising would be far more damaging to tissue than wearing a soft comfy bra. I never wear a tight dressy bra to bed, I can imagine that hindering circulation, but a soft wireless one just to stop the jiggling is the only way I can sleep.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yes. It worries me now. Everybody I speak to seems to think differently about it. Maybe it is best to err on the side of caution and just wear a soft non underwire bra.



Yes, I would do that...something as soft and non-constricting as possible that will still give a sense of being "contained" -- and I think you'd feel much more comfy, too!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 5, 2008)

The bra/breast cancer link came about by a (very flawed) study done in 1995. If you google "bra" and "breast cancer" a number of sites pop up -- please note that the panic-monger sites that insist there is a link between breast cancer & wearing a bra to bed are *never* scientific.

Go to www.cancer.org or www.breastcancer.org or to other reputable sites and look for the bra/breast cancer link. You won't find it. Most researchers and oncologists dismissed the so-called "causal" link between the two a long time ago.

http://www.cancer.org/docroot/MED/content/MED_6_1x_Underwire_Bras.asp?sitearea=MED


----------



## Shosh (Mar 5, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> The bra/breast cancer link came about by a (very flawed) study done in 1995. If you google "bra" and "breast cancer" a number of sites pop up -- please note that the panic-monger sites that insist there is a link between breast cancer & wearing a bra to bed are *never* scientific.
> 
> Go to www.cancer.org or www.breastcancer.org or to other reputable sites and look for the bra/breast cancer link. You won't find it. Most researchers and oncologists dismissed the so-called "causal" link between the two a long time ago.
> 
> http://www.cancer.org/docroot/MED/content/MED_6_1x_Underwire_Bras.asp?sitearea=MED



Will read it. Thanks Traci.


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 5, 2008)

ladies i don't know how you do it...after a long day of been held up, in and around the upper torso area of my body the girls are screaming to be let out of their underwire spandex prison. i sometimes think i hear a sigh of relief coming from the chesticle area once those hooks are undone.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 6, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> ladies i don't know how you do it...after a long day of been held up, in and around the upper torso area of my body the girls are screaming to be let out of their underwire spandex prison. i sometimes think i hear a sigh of relief coming from the chesticle area once those hooks are undone.



Free the Shoshie Two you say then?


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Free the Shoshie Two you say then?



Oh HEEEELLLLLL yes. Let them breathe and bounce free in the air!!!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 8, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> ladies i don't know how you do it...after a long day of been held up, in and around the upper torso area of my body the girls are screaming to be let out of their underwire spandex prison. i sometimes think i hear a sigh of relief coming from the chesticle area once those hooks are undone.



Yeah, but then about 30 minutes later the back starts complaining. 

I like feeling contained too, Susanah, but hate wearing a bra in bed. My solution is to wear very snug tank tops. For daywear I'd take a 4X tank, for example, but at night I wear a 2X or so. It's a close enough fit to provide some support but the fabric is soft enough that it's comfy.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 8, 2008)

rainyday said:


> Yeah, but then about 30 minutes later the back starts complaining.
> 
> I like feeling contained too, Susanah, but hate wearing a bra in bed. My solution is to wear very snug tank tops. For daywear I'd take a 4X tank, for example, but at night I wear a 2X or so. It's a close enough fit to provide some support but the fabric is soft enough that it's comfy.



Yes that sounds a good idea too. Thanks Rainy.


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 11, 2008)

rainyday said:


> Yeah, but then about 30 minutes later the back starts complaining.



That's when you enlist nature's bra....the hands to hold them up for a bit! Hey it would be like exercise. You've got prolly 5-10lbs. in each palm. Just start doing some arm curls


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 11, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Free the Shoshie Two you say then?



lol i always say free the Chico Two (since i live in chico) at the end of the day. I do sometimes fall asleep with a tank top that has one of those shelf type bras in it. Those i forget the bewbs are being held in.


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

I have to have a bra on all the time, I hate the saggy, loose feeling


----------



## Neen (Mar 13, 2008)

I have never slept with a bra on! Oww.. I hate wearing my bra during the day enough, i couldn't imagine never taking the thing off?! I have NEVER heard the increased breast cancer thing.. i don't think it's true at all.


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

I have day bras and night bras. My day bras are usually under wire to support the twins . The night bra is a sports bra, I hate feeling floppy :blink:


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 14, 2008)

There's this bra:

http://store.babycenter.com/product/breastfeeding/nursing+bras/sleep+bra.do

I wear something similar and it's super comfy. I also wear a bra to bed because the girls -- they be big and heavy....


----------

